# Nara (GSD) versus Paw Paw (Siberian Husky)! I call it BATTLE BEASTIN'...



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Every now and then I bring my camera outside and capture the intense and crazy faces my dogs make while battle beastin'. Here's the latest batch from this weekend:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks like they are trying to eat each other!


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

I enjoyed this ...4th pic on top is my favorite. If the shep stands up tall, the husky will roll over his back  thx 4 sharing


----------



## Kimbo's Humans (Nov 9, 2003)

Your dogs are beautiful. I looks like they had a lot of fun.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks like how my dogs play, very rough, lol.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Omg your dogs are so pretty! so cute how they play.I gotta do a video of my dogs playing.lol


----------

